# ISO MF 135 Z145 Crankshaft Pulley



## dclarke818 (3 mo ago)

ISO the crank pulley with 3 - 3/8" holes so that I can put a front mount hydraulic pump on it. Steiner can't get one.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning dclarke818, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached below is a listing of 45 ea. MF 135's:

MASSEY FERGUSON 135 Farm Equipment Dismantled Machines - 45 Listings | TractorHouse.com


----------



## dclarke818 (3 mo ago)

Thanks. Made a couple of calls already.


----------

